# Tail Light Bulb Replacement



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I have a rear turn signal light out I want to replace all rear bulbs. The owner's manual says Turn Signal Bulb is a 3156AK. Auto Zone has a 3156 but it is clear and not amber colored like the old original one I pulled out. Same thing for the Stop/Tail Bulb...the manual calls for a 3157K. The old original bulb I pulled out is clear. Auto Zone has a 3157 but it is amber colored. Is there a mis-print in the owner's manual? Am I missing something? What do the bulb letters stand for such as AK and K? Thanks.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jkon said:


> Since I have a rear turn signal light out I want to replace all rear bulbs. The owner's manual says Turn Signal Bulb is a 3156AK. Auto Zone has a 3156 but it is clear and not amber colored like the old original one I pulled out. Same thing for the Stop/Tail Bulb...the manual calls for a 3157K. The old original bulb I pulled out is clear. Auto Zone has a 3157 but it is amber colored. Is there a mis-print in the owner's manual? Am I missing something? What do the bulb letters stand for such as AK and K? Thanks.


Google your manual part #'s to double check. I googled 3156ak and it is an amber bulb. I googled 3157k and it is a clear bulb.

Maybe Auto Zone is in error.


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I've used both amber and clear bulbs for my tail lights..they're just different manufacturers.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "A" after the bulb number stands for "Amber." The "K" after the bulb number stands for "Krypton," meaning the bulb is a "long-life" bulb filled with inert Krypton gas. "LL" after the number also stands for "long-life." 

So, a 3156AK would be an amber, long-life, 3156 bulb.


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks smj999smj. I figured it out after googling a few things.


----------

